# Need feedback on Gunslinger deerstand



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Nov 8, 2004)

If Ya'll will give me some info.on gunslinger deerstands.I am looking at buying one after the season,they are cheaper.How are they to set-up,comfort ,stability,tree gripping ability,weight.Thanks...


----------



## huntnnut (Nov 8, 2004)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:
			
		

> If Ya'll will give me some info.on gunslinger deerstands.I am looking at buying one after the season,they are cheaper.How are they to set-up,comfort ,stability,tree gripping ability,weight.Thanks...




I've had one for 2 or 3 years now and they are easy to set up and very confortable.  They are quite stable also with good tree gripping ability.  The gunslingers are a little on the heavy side at 23# I think it is, though they backpack pretty good, though having said that I wouldn't want to have to backpack them for a real long ways especially in mountainous type terrain.  I usually carry mine on my 4-wheeler as far as possible and then hand carry it the rest of the way.  

They are similar to the tree lounge with their sling type seat except you face the tree, at least that is with the gun model.  With the fact that it faces the tree it eliminates having to maneuver aound on it once you get up the tree unlike the tree lounge and you can always walk it around the tree if need be once you get up to your desired height and/or at any time during your hunt.  

The gun rest on the side is nice also and helps to eliminate the fatigue that you often get from having to hold your rifle for hours on end.  The thermal pad also helps to keep you warm on those really cold blistery days.

Hope this helps some!...


----------



## Sharpshooter (Nov 8, 2004)

*Gunslinger treestands*

ODW
Can't add much to what huntnnut has already posted.
By far the most comfortable stand I have ever owned.
Actually own 2 of them.

SS


----------



## Darryl Yates (Nov 8, 2004)

Some one show a good picture of one on a tree..THANKS..


----------



## PWalls (Nov 10, 2004)

I will add my endorsement. I own 2 of those things.

Not too expensive. Extremely comfortable (can sit in that thing a long time). Not too hard to pack in either.

A little heavy at 23#-26#.

Love mine.


----------



## HayBurner (Nov 10, 2004)

I own one and it is almost to comfortable. because you can get so relaxed in the stand that if a deer comes by it will take you a few seconds to get where you can take a shot. I feel alot safer in my gunslinger than I do in my grand slam.
HB


----------



## ramblinrack (Nov 10, 2004)

philip, everything nutt said and more. super nice stand. its comfy enough to hunt all day and even take a nap w/o worrying about falling out. i loved mine...unfortunately...it got gone. i do miss it and may well get another as for gun huntin, facing the tree,it can't be beat! get you one, you'll love it!


----------



## tenfootall (Dec 1, 2004)

Can someone please post contact info on them. Been loking for them for a while and cant seem to find them.


----------



## huntnnut (Dec 1, 2004)

10foot,

I sent you a pm with the contact info.


----------



## Deerhead (Dec 2, 2004)

If you can wait until the Fish-o-Roma show in February you can save a few $.  Or he can ship to your door.  Here is his contact info:

Jim Helms
JRH Sports Industries
6550 State Road 16
St. Augustine FL 32092

The hardest part about the gunslinger is staying awake.


----------



## Buckbuster (Dec 2, 2004)

I have one and it is what every one says it is. If you want to stay in the stand all day this is the one to be in.


----------



## Ruger Redhawk (Dec 19, 2004)

I asked these same questions a couple years ago. Huntnnut(Milton) was very helpful. I bought the first one and ended up buying a second one.What Milton had told me was 100%accurate.They are a great stand.It took a time or two putting it on the tree to get use to it.It's really easy once you do it a couple times.I had second thoughts about facing the tree.It turns out it really works to your advantage.I have a couple of Treelounges. Since I bought the GS's I think I've used the TL's once. In fact they are back at the house now.If you wait until after the New Year they run a offseason special. At least they did the last couple of years I know of. It runs from Jan 1st to the end of April.They have a couple of different models.The Gunslinger and the Combow.I sat in a Combow and wasn't impressed with it. They also have two weight capacity models. The 250 # and the 350# for us full figured boys.I would highly recommend a Gunslinger. I noticed deerhead posted their address. Their phone number is 904-940-3381

 Ruger Redhawk


----------



## gabuckeye (Dec 28, 2004)

you can save a good bit of money if you buy it at the Fish-a-rama.  I looked at them for several years before getting mine at the Fish-a-rama last year.  I agree with the others - great stand!


----------



## ramblinrack (Dec 28, 2004)

when and where is the fisharama? i still have about five more weeks of huntin and might want to pick one up at a good price to finish the season.


----------



## huntnnut (Dec 28, 2004)

Rack, check the link below for dates and locations.

http://www.buckarama.com/perryfish.htm


Darryl, below is the only picture I have available at the moment, hope it helps.


----------



## SCPO (Dec 28, 2004)

do they still make a stand where you can face either way. i had one several years ago but sold.


----------

